# Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' bloom



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' finally bloomed for me couple of days back after being in culture for over 8 months. 
The trichomes ( hair like structures) around the bud are interesting.

Bhushan


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats on the flowering Stauro. Wow, 8 months and then some is a serious time investment! I'm happy to hear that it's paying off. Beautiful pic by the way...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice. More photos when it opens up? 

They really do take a while to flower, don't they?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

mudboots said:


> Congrats on the flowering Stauro. Wow, 8 months and then some is a serious time investment! I'm happy to hear that it's paying off. Beautiful pic by the way...


Thanks. I had just thrown it in my Crypt set up. But yes it grows real slow for a stem plant.



Cavan Allen said:


> Nice. More photos when it opens up?
> 
> They really do take a while to flower, don't they?


Cavan,thanks. I hope I can get some more pics. I think I took this picture on the 20th. I have been away for a couple of days. I hope to see more when I get home today.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats... really nice pic.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, mine took months to flower as well and since then it hasn't flowered again. Looks very similar to the "porto velho" flower I had.


----------

